# How do you entertain kids at an all ages Halloween party



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

We have a big field in behind our backyard. For another Halloween party we gave all the kids light sticks. Then sent them on a night-time graveyard candy hunt. This was a big hit with the kids as was simply running around in the dark. You could also do this in a regular front or back yard. Ask a neighbor if you could extend it into their yard.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

We did this idea for a 16th birthday party and I think I'll do it for Halloween. I picked up 200 1-1/2 inch glow sticks from OmniGlow. I put the teens into two groups. Whichever team got the most glow sticks, got first pick of a bunch of different candies and small items. They really could care less about the candy. They were into the competition to get the most glow sticks. 

We threw them all over the field and around the front and sides of our house. We put them in crevices and many different hiding places. The cool thing about the mini glow sticks is you didn't see them until you were up close to them. The field looked completely dark until you started to walk out there and see the small glow. At the end, we put them all in a big jar which glowed super bright. I definitely will pick these up as a fun thing to do at BBQs and other events. So simple!

Mini glow sticks - http://www.omniglow.com/direct/omniglow/glow-sticks/mini-sticks-1.html


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The teens also had fun with Confetti shooters. OmniGlow currently has the refill cartridges on clearance. Even though it says it's an "aged" product, nearly all the confetti shot out of the gun. These are cartridges of six. Word of warning - Do this outside of you'll have a million pieces of confetti all over your house. Also you can reuse these guns for New Year's Eve. This was the cheapest price I found online. They ran around shooting at each other. I simply warned them not to do any up close, shooting towards the face. In the pic you can see how harmless it is. We did a confetti party salute in the air and then let the kids chase each other.

http://www.omniglow.com/direct/omniparty/confetti-shooters/shooters.html
http://www.omniglow.com/direct/clearance/6-ct-confetti-shooter-six-shot-refills.html


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Halloween Scavenger Hunt works for most kids and the younger ones usually follow the older ones around.... If you have the room in the backyard.. that's an option - I have posted a Halloween scavenger hunt on here if that interests you.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe have a little cookie decorating station? Just have basic Halloween shaped sugar cookies and then frosting and various sprinkles/candy. Or even pumpkin decorating (yarn, googly eyes, markers or paint).


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Give this a try.
http://www.prairieghosts.com/table.html


----------

